# Sci-fi series



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ok I admit it even at 50 sumthin Im a scifi dweeb, but they are a LOT like a space westerns so just out of curiosity how many here will admit to liking one or more of the Scifi brands out there
A list of mine are 
Star wars, Firefly, Farscape, Some later Star Trek stuff and even Lexx(how many remember that?)
Now with stargate,battlestar galactica etc still being on the air I know SOME of ya'll got to like some of them....


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

so as not to hijack the other thread i will admit here that i enjoy the star wars series. really liked the star trek movie reboot. 

firefly/serenity gets a huge thumbs up for creative writing, humor, the use of a cigar box AND the hottest woman in the 'verse (Christina Hendricks before madmen) YoSafBridge...or wait, maybe its the Ambassador? um...both? mmmmmmm


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2012)

I a bit a of a sci-fi junky myself. The Firefly series and Serenity are on the top of my list.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah—Firefly/Serenity, and the TV Star Trek shows. I tried the Star Trek movies, but they all seemed contrived, and weren't as good.

Our daughter turned us on to Firefly/Serenity. It's nice to have a child who "gets it," although she also likes Dr. Who.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I was just recently pointed to Firefly, during a minor convalescent period. My son brought over the full box set, and it made a week of general misery much more tolerable. I enjoyed it so much that I went out and bought Serenity at the end of the week, and enjoyed that, as well. Great series, too bad it met the axe. 

In a related note, I've also decided I like television shows much better without commercials... :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> In a related note, I've also decided I like television shows much better without commercials...


YUP That is why I have all the below full box sets to watch at my leisure(for the 4bazillionth time:mrgreen
1 Farscape complete 4 seasons/Peacekeeper wars
2 ST Voyager complete 7 seasons
3 ST Enterprise complete 4 seasons
4 Alien I/II/III/IV Box set and AVP
5 MIB I & II
6 Space Odyssey 2001/2010
7 Firefly complete and Serenity 
and SOLDIER with Kurt Russel Very good movie and he says maybe 50 words thru the whole flick.
And thats just some of them

Told ya I was a scifi dweeb


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The original "Outer Limits" series


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, the original Outer Limits. I have the whole DVD collection.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I miss the Star Gate shows on tv. Loved SG 1 and Atlantis.

Big fan of ST TNG. Love Star wars. And, while not quite that kinda sci-fi, I loved Highlander The Series.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I miss the Star Gate shows on tv. Loved SG 1 and Atlantis.
> 
> Big fan of ST TNG. Love Star wars. And, while not quite that kinda sci-fi, I loved Highlander The Series.


Yeah I went with scifi because its my favorite but Highlander and Underworld and Van Helsing and stuff like that is good too I just consider them fantasy not scifi


----------



## Gallows (Oct 2, 2011)

I watched Next Generation, didn't care for DS9 or Voyager. I liked the new BSG and was disappointed that it didn't have a longer run. I don't think that I have watched any sci-fi since BSG ended.


----------



## Jess (Feb 24, 2012)

My wife says I'm a sci-fi nerd. She's right. I love all these you guys are listing. But I REALLY miss.... The X Files. I know, more alien / supernatural terra based drama than "sci'fi", but my all time fav. Got all 9 seasons. But can only watch them when no one is looking...


----------



## Jess (Feb 24, 2012)

My avatar! I forgot about it until the last post. Too funny!


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Sci-fi nut, yup. Pert near all the above beet watched (repeatedly)and enjoyed.


----------



## vaskeet (Mar 23, 2012)

how about Buck Rodgers in the 25th century I have the dvds for it Randy


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I liked the highlander movies, stargate, and Cleopatra 2525 (anyone know of this one?)


----------



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

I do wish that Enterprise would have had a longer run
And of course the cancellation of Firefly was one of the biggest mistakes in tv history


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Fond of Firefly and ST:TNG here. I'm also a fantasy fan, and I'm currently waiting for A Game of Thrones to start back up.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> Our daughter turned us on to Firefly/Serenity. It's nice to have a child who "gets it," although she also likes Dr. Who.


I've heard good things about Dr. Who and was looking at picking it up. What's your take on it, Steve?

KG


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Jayne--Do you know what the chain of command is?
Dr--Y-yes, I think I do, it's...
Jayne--It's the thing I'm gonna go pull off the wall and beat you with iff'n you don't do exactly as I say...

LOLOLOL--LOVE Firefly

Or the scene where Mal negotiates with the merc? "Now here is the money. You go tell Victor that we don't want no troubloe withhim nor his. I don't see no need for us to ever lay eyes on one another in the whole big verse...
Thug--Keep the money. Use it to buy a funeral, because the last thing in this life that you will see will be my blade...
Mal--Darn...<kicks the guy off the ramp, and he is sucked through the running engne. Goes to the next guy...> Now, here is the money..."
Next guy"Right, right--best thing for everybody really!"

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

kg333 said:


> ...I've heard good things about Dr. Who and was looking at picking it up. What's your take on it, Steve?
> 
> KG


Sorry: I've been away on vacation, visiting our granddaughter (oh, yeah-and her family, too).

I never liked Dr. Who. The old BBC (or Thames?) version was hokey and badly produced, and seemed aimed more at children than at adults. Extra-terrestrials capable of space and time travel, who used Enfield .380 revolvers and Browning Hi-Power 9mm pistols as their most potent weapons? Really!
Our daughter sent us the brand-new version, and it's "sexier," and more maturely written and reasoned-out, but the premise still comes across as hokey.
I still don't like it.


----------

